# Wieviel PS hat der YAMAHA 6 wirklich?



## Chips (10. September 2017)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchten Motor für mein Schlauchi und dabei steht auch der *6(PS) 2-Takt Zweizylinder* von Yamaha  im fokus.

Ich habe noch einen alten Yamaha Prospekt wo diese Motoren
mit 3,68kw (5PS) angegeben sind.
Damals war ja nur bis 5 PS Führerscheinfrei deswegen wurden diese Motoren gedrosselt verkauft, man konnte sie aber auch mit 6 oder 8 PS kaufen bzw. aufrüsten.

So jedenfalls mein Wissensstand, bitte korrigiren wenn nicht richtig.

Woran erkenne ich denn jetzt wieviel PS so ein Motor wirklich hat.  
Wo eine 6 auf der Haube steht muss ja nicht unbedingt soviel drunter sein.

Steht das in den Papieren (falls noch vorhanden !!!) oder ist die am Motor eingestanzte kw-Zahl maßgebend ??

Kennt sich da jemand aus.....

Chips


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. September 2017)

*AW: Wieviel PS hat der YAMAHA 6 wirklich?*

Da müsstest du schon die genaue Motorkennung haben um sagen zu können ob er ohne viel Aufwand entdrosselt werden kann (Auspuff, Vergaser, Zündkerzen). Die 6C&D Motoren waren das glaube ich. 

Die Frage ist, was du vor hast? Günstig nen 6PS kaufen und entdrosseln?


----------



## Chips (10. September 2017)

*AW: Wieviel PS hat der YAMAHA 6 wirklich?*

Nein, ich möchte nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen.

Viele angebotene 6er sind aus zweiter oder dritter Hand, 
wurden damals als 5 PS (Führescheinfrei) gekauft und nun 
(teils aus Unwissenheit) als echte  6PS Motoren verkauft.
Steht halt eine 6 auf der Motorhaube.

Ein Zwozylinder 6er mit 5PS brauche ich nicht, der wiegt ca. 7kg mehr als der Einzylinder mit 5 PS.

Wenn ich schon den Mehrpreis und das Mehrgewicht in Kauf
nehme, möchte ich auch 6 statt 5PS haben...

Chips


----------



## Tommes63 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Wieviel PS hat der YAMAHA 6 wirklich?*

Ich hatte mal einen Yamaha 6DMHS (fast Baugleich mit dem 8er), könnte mit deinem übereinstimmen. 

Der Grund für die "komische" PS-Angabe war, Yamaha hatte bei diesem und anderen Motoren die Leistung an der Kurbelwelle angegeben. Die haben Tatsächlich am Propeller knapp 5PS und waren dadurch Führerscheinfrei.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hat der ungedrosselte 8PS dann etwa 6,5 am Propeller. Die Drosselung war, glaube ich, Vergaser (nicht nur Bedüsung) und Zündbox. Also keine billige Sache wenn man das umbauen will.

Wenn dir die Leistung zu Mager ist, such dir einen anderen, es gibt genug andere auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt. Ich hatte mich für diesen entschieden weil, Führerscheinfrei und 2 Takt 2 Zylinder, nicht so eine Rüttelbohle wie ein 1 Zylinder 4 Takt und als 2 Takter einfacher zu Transportieren.


----------



## titi2 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Wieviel PS hat der YAMAHA 6 wirklich?*

Der Unterschied sind die Vergaserdüsen und der Auspuff.
Den Auspuff des 6er/5er soll man auch recht einfach aufbohren können. Einfach Unterwasserteil abnehmen und dann diese eingeschweisste "Unterlegscheibe" bzw Verengung im Auspuff von unten wegbohren. Bringt aber nur was wenn auch die 8PS Düsen im Vergaser drin sind. Es scheint oft auch so zu sein das die Leute nur die Vergaserdüsen ausgetauscht haben, ohne den Auspuff zu verändern, aber Yamaha hat da bestimmt nicht umsonst zwei verschiedene Auspuffsysteme.


----------



## Relgna (22. September 2017)

*AW: Wieviel PS hat der YAMAHA 6 wirklich?*

Ich habe einen 5 / 8 PS Honda, da wird nur ein anderes Polrad montiert um die Leistung zu drosseln oder steigern.


----------



## Tulpe2 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wieviel PS hat der YAMAHA 6 wirklich?*

Hi,
wenn es um den Motor Yamaha 6DM....geht:

Es ist ein Original 8PS Motor, gedrosselt auf 6 PS durch Abgasstau (Blende im Abfasrohr). 
Für Deutschland wurde noch eine minimal größere Hauptdüse (100er mit Halter) zur Überfettung verwendet, so dass die Leistung letztlich unter 5PS blieb.
Dazu waren dann auch noch etwas heißere Kerzen nötig (z.B. NGK BR6HS-10).

Der 8PS Motor hat im Vergaser eine 98er DÜse,
ein offenes Abgasrohr und kältere Kerzen, z.B. NGK BR7HS-10.

Und entgegen aller Mutmaßungen: bei Bootsantrieben mit Getriebe und Propeller (ergal ob AB, Z-Antrieb oder Welle) ist seit Mitte/Ende der 1970er die international gültige ISO-Leistungsangabe vorgeschrieben: am Propeller

"offenes" Abgasrohr:







8PS (offener 6DMHS) am 3,6m Schlauchboot:






... und zum Nachlesen der Technischen Daten die verlinkte Betriebsanleitung.


----------



## mascanho (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wieviel PS hat der YAMAHA 6 wirklich?*



Chips schrieb:


> *6(PS) 2-Takt Zweizylinder* von Yamaha


Frage vorab. Du weisst schon, das man mittlerweile 15 PS Führerscheinfrei fahren darf?
Unter beachtung der Gewässereinschränkungen.

Ich frag deshalb, weil ich im Besitz eines Honda BF6 bin, der zuvor Ursprung 5 PS hatte und dann auf 10 PS umgebaut wurde. Ob sich da nicht lieber gleich was Größeres zu holen lohnt. Statt son geflimmerten, wo du nie weisst, wie der Besitzer zuvor mit dem Motor umgegangen ist.


----------



## Tulpe2 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wieviel PS hat der YAMAHA 6 wirklich?*



mascanho schrieb:


> ... mittlerweile 15 PS Führerscheinfrei ...
> 
> ... Ob sich da nicht lieber gleich was Größeres zu holen lohnt. Statt son geflimmerten, wo du nie weisst, wie der Besitzer zuvor mit dem Motor umgegangen ist.




Hi,

ein 15er kostet auch anständig.
Kleine Schlauchis dürfen oft nur 10 PS - die kosten aber ganau so viel wie die 15er (kann man ja eventuell "aufmachen).
Und ein guter 8er liegt im Preis zumeist unter der Halfte der 9.9/10PS Motoren.
Übrigens wiegt der Yamaha 6D/8C 27 kg.

Für meinen 15er 2T mit 33 kg habe ich vor Jahren gebraucht 320€ bezahlt, da war er noch führerscheinpflichtig.
Was ich wohl heute dafür bekommen würde?
(Nein - er steht nicht zum Verkauf!)


----------



## Chips (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wieviel PS hat der YAMAHA 6 wirklich?*

_*Frage vorab. Du weisst schon, das man mittlerweile 15 PS Führerscheinfrei fahren darf?
*_
Ja, weiß ich, habe auch einen (Boots)Führerschein.

Das Schlauchboot ist ein älteres Achilles LS-4 und darf max.
6 PS am Heck haben.

Ausserdem soll der Motor noch tragbar sein, nächstes Jahr
gehts im WoMo auf Rundreise durch Norge, da soll mir die 
Kombo zur Seite stehen.

Chips


----------

